

New article series at catonmat: Detailed Summary of MIT's Linear Algebra - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/mit-linear-algebra-part-one/

======
amichail
Why do you care that this introductory course is taught at MIT?

For a course at that level, the professor's teaching skills matter more than
his/her research skills. A professor from a lower-ranked institution that
focuses more on teaching might do a better job for such a course.

I guess the real reason there is interest in the MIT course is because it is
presented to top students and hence is more likely to be advanced and
rigorous.

~~~
tjr
The article seems to answer the question:

 _I had already had two terms of linear algebra when I studied physics back in
2004. But it was not enough for a curious mind like mine. I wanted to see how
it was taught at the world’s best university._

...and...

 _The course is taught by no other than Gilbert Strang. He’s the world’s
leading expert in linear algebra and its applications and has helped the
development of Matlab mathematics software._

~~~
liquidben
Your first point is good, but the second point is problematic. Just because
someone is an expert and helped build software, doesn't necessarily translate
to that same person being able to teach it. Teaching is a skill in and of
itself.

Luckily other posters here vouch for Strang's ability as a teacher.

~~~
chrischen
Someone who has a better understanding of the subject matter will usually have
an advantage in teaching it.

------
pbz
<http://videolectures.net/mit1806s05_linear_algebra/>

------
danh
Also available in iTunes:

[http://deimos3.apple.com/WebObjects/Core.woa/Browse/mit.edu....](http://deimos3.apple.com/WebObjects/Core.woa/Browse/mit.edu.1299892995.01299892999)

------
pkrumins
Btw, I started using twitter today! If you enjoy my catonmat blog, you should
follow me on twitter here: <http://twitter.com/pkrumins>

